# SX Mini ??



## Deckie

Morning. I'm seriously looking for a SX Mini, are any vendors bringing them in & if not can anyone point me to a reliable overseas vendor. (Tried & tested).

Thanks in advance


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I know VapeClub had stock not too long ago, I'm not sure when they are getting stock again.

Keep a good eye on the Classifieds section - They are rare but they do pop up now and then.

Maybe @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl can confirm?

All the best


----------



## KieranD

@Deckie I have some on the way
PM me what colour you would like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Kieran always coming to the rescue

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

Super-vape-hero Kieran to the rescue - Seems one can always count on Kieran

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Pretty spot on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Pretty spot on
> 
> View attachment 31446


lol


----------



## VapingSquid

Any idea on how much and when they hit our shores?


----------



## KieranD

jl10101 said:


> Any idea on how much and when they hit our shores?




Looking around R2500.00 and be in by the end of the month

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schuller

@KieranD please bring in some SX Mini M-Class Silicone Sleeves 
I will take both these colours


----------



## KieranD

Planning on bringing accessories as well @Schuller

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

@Schuller they will be comin in soon , also got my eyes on them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

that's just going to bring our resale value into the ground @Frostbite

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Frostbite said:


> A bit late to the party I see
> 
> We will be stocking them too @R1800 a pop.
> 
> Should arrive by the 28th
> 
> Sleeve pricing to be confirmed.



Authentic SX Mini M class for R1800?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Message deleted?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

@Frostbite Where'd you go dude?


----------



## LandyMan

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Message deleted?


Maybe thinking of the VaporShark and not the SX Mini ... but forever there in my quote


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Frostbite said:


> Okay ... Lets not make the pricing so public. Authentic - Yes . Pricing we got is quite low, reckoned it might be because of the size of the shipment. Deleted because of the resale value comment. We in no way want to get you guys stuck with the resale value...



I will be getting one by you then.

Thanks


----------



## shabbar

LandyMan said:


> Maybe thinking of the VaporShark and not the SX Mini ... but forever there in my quote



could also be the sx mini s class .... ??


----------



## Sir Vape

If they from Yihi direct they will be authentic. Any other supplier you are getting them from in China they are clones. Use the original chip though but the casing is cloned. Careful just saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

@Frostbite the picture looks legit, but that can come from anywhere. And I agree with @Sir Vape just be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

They clone the packaging, website address and even have a nice little carry case like the authentic lol. They do the same with vaporshark units as well (identical). Yihi Mini is solely distributed by Yihi in China. I highly highly doubt these are authentic. Only way is of they have a warehouse in the states and then will ship via states.


----------



## KieranD

Id say be careful as well. Todays spot exchange rate would work out higher than what you have quoted at R1800.00 thats just for the device. It still needs to be shipped, cleared and the Chinese favourite "PayPal Fee"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

@Frostbite I see you removed your post again. This is not about @KieranD advertising his SX Minis that are incoming, or myself or anyone else for that matter being miff that you are getting prices. The vendors here look out for one another, hence the couple of warnings around the authenticity of the devices as those prices seem too good to be true, which normally means ... well you know

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Was nothing against you bro @Frostbite . Just don't want you to get nailed. Must remember the sales team get told what to say. They are not vapers or have any real technical knowledge of what they are selling. If you pm me and tell me what they are wholesaling it for to you I'll tell you if the it's authentic or not if you like. Whatever we discuss we stay between us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite

O' no I agree fully!

Just removed so that there is no confusion on what's what. Once we have received them we will start our own thread. Thus giving @KieranD the full opportunity of utilising this thread for his sales pitch. I'm not miff nor do I see anyone else as being miff.  All good and appreciate the help. I don't want to hijack a thread my old pal @KieranD can profit from. 

BTW - I do understand and appreciate all the help from you guys. (Sometimes people read into text a bit differently than what is actually being portrayed by the chap typing)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite

I also got a quote from Yihi just a couple minutes ago and @KieranD is on Par  ... as if anyone ever had their doubts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite

...and yes ... I just ate my words ! They are clones. When I started to question if they could provide certification of any sort they removed it from my quotation.


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah they are sly


----------



## shabbar

stable sx resale price , ftw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

shabbar said:


> stable sx resale price , ftw


You shouldn't be wanting to sell @shabbar, so your comments are out of order


----------



## shabbar

LandyMan said:


> You shouldn't be wanting to sell @shabbar, so your comments are out of order



i don't plan on selling bro , if i do sell it will be to get the whiteout sx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Yihi makes you sign a contract that you HAVE to sell them at a specific retail price as well if you don't get that you on to a clone....be very careful!


----------



## Andre

Melinda said:


> Yihi makes you sign a contract that you HAVE to sell them at a specific retail price as well if you don't get that you on to a clone....be very careful!


That is probably illegal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

I believe we confirmed their clones. Even the vendor selling them pulled out once I started asking questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Andre said:


> That is probably illegal.



To me it does sound like price fixing but I know Sennheiser SA do the same? Although I know nothing on the topic.

All this talk about the sx mini though... Gets me hot under the collar


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> That is probably illegal.


MSRP and as far as I know that is not illegal, and who knows what they do in China


----------



## shabbar

I've read somewhere on ecf where people bought them cheaper and yihi didn't honour their warranty if it was bought cheaper then recommended selling price


----------



## Melinda

Andre said:


> That is probably illegal.



Interesting, I know I got the document that stated I have to sell it at a minimum price of $** and if I don't they just won't supply it to me any longer.


----------



## shabbar

Melinda said:


> Interesting, I know I got the document that stated I have to sell it at a minimum price of $** and if I don't they just won't supply it to me any longer.



How will they know what u sold it for


----------



## Melinda

You can be reported by other vendors...


----------



## KieranD

I do not see the issue here.
We have a premium product in the SX Mini M-Class. A MAP (Minimum Advertise Price) just retains this premium to the product. Everyone is aware of the price wars currently in the USA. How would you feel having gone into your local Vape store and purchased a device for $200.00 only to find someone selling it at $150.00 online? How does the B&M compete with some guy selling out of his bedroom? MAP's just level the playing field for both retailers and end-users.
Just have a look how they have retained their value on the second hand market and you will see that this is the perfect example of MAP's working correctly and retaining the premium status of the product

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> That is probably illegal.


I'd be interested to know Andre - seems that it's happening a lot. I was told that Apple do the same


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> I'd be interested to know Andre - seems that it's happening a lot. I was told that Apple do the same


Sounds like price binding to me, but I have been out of that field for too long to really deliver a credible opinion. 
What @KieranD says above may sound good, but what has happened to shopping around for the best price - like we all do. It happens quite a lot that I pay X for a product just to find it cheaper at another place just the next day or just a few days later cheaper at the same place. That is free market and competition. The MAP is a safeguard for retailers maybe, but certainly not for consumers. They only lose in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola

I'm quite ignorant on the TC topic and hardware relating to TC. Is the SX Mini the best TC Mod out there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

@skola I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## KieranD

Andre said:


> Sounds like price binding to me, but I have been out of that field for too long to really deliver a credible opinion.
> What @KieranD says above may sound good, but what has happened to shopping around for the best price - like we all do. It happens quite a lot that I pay X for a product just to find it cheaper at another place just the next day or just a few days later cheaper at the same place. That is free market and competition. The MAP is a safeguard for retailers maybe, but certainly not for consumers. They only lose in the long run.



Not true  
Remember a Minimum Advertised Price is exactly that - an advertised price. I can discount it for a customer should I so choose - but I may not publicly announce that. 
Perfect example of this is the Auto Trade. Go to the first BMW Dealership. Price the vehicle you wish to purchase (example 320i base model no extras for say R300 000.00) but the dealership offers you a R3000.00 discount. Price is still advertised at R300 000.00. What happens next, you go to dealership #2 and get the same quote of R300 000.00 but they will throw in on-road costs of R3900.00 for arguments sake. End of the day, the price is still the same at both places (R300 000.00) but each dealer will sweeten the deal in however way they choose. It could be in discounts, value-adds, etc. Where you choose to buy the car is your decision. Some people will still buy it without discount or add ons just because they trust the dealer and the service they get from them. 
Pricing is not always everything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

skola said:


> I'm quite ignorant on the TC topic and hardware relating to TC. Is the SX Mini the best TC Mod out there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definitely top 3 TC devices


----------



## Gizmo

Price fixing is completely illegal. They can have RRP that's all. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

The SX350 range are not for sale to manufacturers in China. It either comes from YiHi in an SX Mini or it's a product produced in the west.


----------



## LandyMan

Gizmo said:


> Price fixing is completely illegal. They can have RRP that's all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



But this isn't price fixing. Price fixing is when two, let's say bread companies, get together and decide they will both sell for the same price and not undercut the other. You can't price fix if you are the only company producing the product. MSRP as mentioned previously.

Then again, this is not SA people, who knows what they are/aren't allowed to do there. I am willing to bet going to them with "Price fixing allegations" they will laugh at you all the way down the stretch where the firing squad is already lined up


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> But this isn't price fixing. Price fixing is when two, let's say bread companies, get together and decide they will both sell for the same price and not undercut the other. You can't price fix if you are the only company producing the product. MSRP as mentioned previously.
> 
> Then again, this is not SA people, who knows what they are/aren't allowed to do there. I am willing to bet going to them with "Price fixing allegations" they will laugh at you all the way down the stretch where the firing squad is already lined up


Section 5 of the Competition Act 89 of 1998:

*5. Restrictive vertical practices prohibited*
_
(1) An agreement between parties in a vertical relationship is prohibited if it has the effect of substantially preventing or lessening competition in a market, unless a party to the agreement can prove that any technological, efficiency or other pro-competitive, gain resulting from that agreement outweighs that effect.

(2) The practice of minimum resale price maintenance is prohibited.

(3) Despite subsection (2), a supplier or producer may recommend a minimum resale price to the reseller of a good or service provided-

(a) the supplier or producer makes it clear to the reseller that the recommendation is not binding; and

(b) if the product has its price stated on it, the words “recommended price” appear next to the stated price._

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

@Andre congratulations for being smoke free for 2 years! That's a huge achievement

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @Andre congratulations for being smoke free for 2 years! That's a huge achievement


Thanks, I am dead chuffed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Section 5 of the Competition Act 89 of 1998:
> 
> *5. Restrictive vertical practices prohibited*
> _
> (1) An agreement between parties in a vertical relationship is prohibited if it has the effect of substantially preventing or lessening competition in a market, unless a party to the agreement can prove that any technological, efficiency or other pro-competitive, gain resulting from that agreement outweighs that effect.
> 
> (2) The practice of minimum resale price maintenance is prohibited.
> 
> (3) Despite subsection (2), a supplier or producer may recommend a minimum resale price to the reseller of a good or service provided-
> 
> (a) the supplier or producer makes it clear to the reseller that the recommendation is not binding; and
> 
> (b) if the product has its price stated on it, the words “recommended price” appear next to the stated price._


@Andre this is the SA law, no?


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> @Andre this is the SA law, no?


Yes, it is.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Yes, it is.



Thanks @Andre , so I am guessing this is the subsection we are on about: _(2) The practice of minimum resale price maintenance is prohibited._
And then there's some more blah blah blah 
My point is, what are they going to do to a non-SA supplier. Supplier says: Sell for $200, I say ok, and sell for $150. They say get stuffed, we won't supply anymore.

So now what? The supplier won't supply me anymore, and I do what, go to the competition commission? Surely they will also tell me to get stuffed as it is a non-SA supplier?

Asking the questions as it might be illegal in SA, but what about cross border transactions etc?


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Andre , so I am guessing this is the subsection we are on about: _(2) The practice of minimum resale price maintenance is prohibited._
> And then there's some more blah blah blah
> My point is, what are they going to do to a non-SA supplier. Supplier says: Sell for $200, I say ok, and sell for $150. They say get stuffed, we won't supply anymore.
> 
> So now what? The supplier won't supply me anymore, and I do what, go to the competition commission? Surely they will also tell me to get stuffed as it is a non-SA supplier?
> 
> Asking the questions as it might be illegal in SA, but what about cross border transactions etc?


This is illegal in most countries, including China. So, in theory - we all know about laws being applied in practice, both parties can be brought to book.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> This is illegal in most countries, including China. So, in theory - we all know about laws being applied in practice, both parties can be brought to book.


Interesting ... thanks @Andre


----------



## shabbar




----------



## baksteen8168

shabbar said:


> View attachment 31541


See, it is no longer in stock due to them selling it below the stated price.


----------



## JakesSA

Whatever the law says is largely irrelevant because in the really real world nobody can legally force a supplier to do business with anyone should they choose not to. YiHi, Cloudmaker Technologies etc will just stop supplying the offending retailer. This is common practise in South Africa as well in the appliance , entertainment and several other markets, you just wont see it stated explicitly in pricing agreements. It's especially prevalent where monopolised supply chains are at play. 

Another common practise is to understate the value of items which are out of stock ...


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> Whatever the law says is largely irrelevant because in the really real world nobody can legally force a supplier to do business with anyone should they choose not to. YiHi, Cloudmaker Technologies etc will just stop supplying the offending retailer. This is common practise in South Africa as well in the appliance , entertainment and several other markets, you just wont see it stated explicitly in pricing agreements. It's especially prevalent where monopolised supply chains are at play.
> 
> Another common practise is to understate the value of items which are out of stock ...


No doubt about that, @JakesSA - why I said "in theory".


----------



## JakesSA

I saw, was just ranting because South African law is getting more and more of this nanny state nonsense. Good intentions, sure, but ultimately not worth the paper its written on.

In truth, the Chinese are busy setting up massive distribution chains in the States, like 'Asmodus' (ring a bell?) for example. This removes the onus of having to import and the risk of holding high stock levels from the Yankees and from there comes the price wars where making 2.5% margin is acceptable. Keep in mind that internet commerce is a mature market there with online probably outnumbering the so called "brick and mortar" 9 to 1 or more. The concept of "but I have shop and overheads and this entitles me to higher profits" is neither accepted nor acceptable. They are already adapting a business model of micro shops where items can be seen and felt but you must still order from the website.

It leaves most other countries out in the cold and for countries like South Africa where the shipping costs (import and local) are exorbitant and the market small to start of with, it becomes very difficult to offer pricing that's competitive. On the positive side for consumers globalisation does prevent mass scale profiteering and is certainly not a bad thing for those consumers willing to forgo warranty etc. and buy directly from overseas retailers. Coupled with a market where the product evolves constantly, it does make keeping a constant and reliable supply of stock very difficult for a small local retailer. A retailer can of course offset the risk by increasing the price but generally nobody wants to pay a 20%+ premium on an already expensive items vs. a direct import just to maintain a possible warranty claim.

But hey, we do what we can.

EDIT: In case it's not clear it irks the hell out of me that the good South African citizen has to pay more for an item than our 'first world' counterparts but ... that's rage against the machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Please note that we have the SX Mini on a pre-order at the moment, to be finalised tomorrow.


----------



## KieranD

Vape Cartel has a shipment of SX Mini on route! 
I will open the preorders on these later today guys  Should have them in your hands before the weekend

Reactions: Like 4


----------

